# Craftsman Blower/Vac Problems



## wolfy5150 (Apr 19, 2007)

New to site, this is great. I have a Craftsman Blower/Vac model # 358.797290 and have had problems starting it. Questions are, what causes the hard starting, what should I look for. Is this a good blower or should I trash it and get a new one. Craftsman gives no support, they only replaced it when it was new, still could not get it started.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

carb could be clogged, not enough compression, scoring, not right oil/gas mix , bad gas, carbon buildup, no spark


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Is it a new blower or an old blower. By hard to start, does it take a lot of pulls before anything happens or does it fire when pulled but will not continue to run, was the fuel left from last year? Remember fresh fuel is "fresh from the pump" and not fresh from the can that has been sitting around since last year. Post back and we can start from there. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## wolfy5150 (Apr 19, 2007)

Older blower, around 99, I think. It has always been hard to start, several pulls (50) then it fires up, smokes alot but runs. Once it has been running and it is turned off, it is very difficult to start again. I think it may be a carb adjustment but dont have the proper spec. Craftsman will not give it to me "because of emissions".


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

have a briggs like that. bad carb and the pickup tubes were dirty. and is it bad fuel as geo said? if it smokes the carb is too rich, lean it out. is it 4 cycle or 2 cycle?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

It sounds like it is flooded. The next time you are ready to start it remove the spark plug and see it it is wet(has fuel on it), if it is wet try to start it without choking it, if dry, replace the plug, choke it, give it a few pulls and check it again, we are trying to see when it's time to stop choking. It may require only one pull with the choke on to get the right amount of fuel into the system. Post back as to your progress. Have a good one. Geo


----------

